# OK So what happened today(yesterday)?



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Since I missed it, someone give me the lowdown. I might have to work tomorrow (today) also 
Please tell me someone took all that hygro and those crypts. I would want Matt killing them! lol


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I am not exactly sure what was the dispensation of your plants, Damon. I know there were no bags on the dining table by the end of the night. So they must have been claimed.

The good news/bad news is you didn't miss Tom's talk. Tom missed his connection in Minneapolis because the airline didn't get him there in time. So he arrived at Matt's some time after I called Matt to have him check the heater in the new tank set up at 12:30 AM.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> Since I missed it, someone give me the lowdown. I might have to work tomorrow (today) also
> Please tell me someone took all that hygro and those crypts. I would want Matt killing them! lol


Tom did not make it in until almost 1am so he missed the actual meeting. Therefore, you didn't miss him at the meeting 

Things went well on Sunday's tank tour though. The major issued with everyone's tanks, including mine, was CO2, CO2, CO2!!! It seems we _*MAY*_ have an issue with our KH in the Dayton area. I have a KH of 4.5 right now with a pH of 6.1 (107ppm with a LaMotte Alkalinity kit and Hanna pH meter!!! ). Tom suggested cranking the CO2 up even more in the 75g and not following my test results! I will be doing this in all of my tanks starting with the 75g.

I'm going to slowly increase the CO2 levels over the next few days to a week. I'm going to continue dropping my pH levels until the fish start heading to the surface for air (CO2 stress) and then back it off just a tad! This needs to be done *SLOWLY* when you are around all day to observe the fish!

As far as our water quality (I finally got our Comprehensive Water Quality Analysis in) Tom said it is good but suggested I maybe add a bit more Mg to my tanks. Remember though, the water quality analysis is an average of a bunch of samples that are averaged across the city of Dayton! We may all have little differences than the actual report states.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Monitoring fish is all well and good, but what about all-shrimp tanks? My kH is 3.9/4.0 and I keep a pH of 6.6... seems to be a good amount of pearling.

BTW, are the pictures available yet?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> Monitoring fish is all well and good, but what about all-shrimp tanks? My kH is 3.9/4.0 and I keep a pH of 6.6... seems to be a good amount of pearling.
> 
> BTW, are the pictures available yet?


I did not take any pics at the meeting so I can't say on that part. I think Sean took most of the pics. Hopefully the other will chime in on the pics...

Tom did say that shrimp would be the first affected by high CO2 levels and that they would act "squirrelly" when it is too high. My issue is that I get very intense pearling after a water change, another indicator that my CO2 is lower than it appears. I did increase the CO2 addition a bit today and the pearling has already increased. So far I have dropped the pH to 5.9! That would be rediculously high (deadly high) if my KH was correct! I'm pretty sure the Lamotte KH keit is accurate and I know the pH meter is correct.

The issue with my tanks appears to be a lack of bicarbonates in my KH. I did mis-quote my KH level earlier. It should have read 80ppm versus the 107ppm! Lack of sleep I guess


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I do have all the pictures, but i have not even had a chance to look at them yet. I will do my best to get on that when i get home from work tonight.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm leary of boosting the CO2 any more in my shrimp tank. I've finally stabilized the temperatures to the point where I'm not ending up with expensive rainbowfish treats...I sure as hell don't want to do any experimenting when I get some Crystal Reds in there!


----------

